# Back bacon first attempt



## Smkryng (Sep 8, 2018)

I got a deal a while back on pork loin so I figured it was time to try some back bacon.
I cut the loin into 1lb chunks and dry brined using a post by @disco for for a guide






https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/back-canadian-bacon.269293/
The chunks were about 2 1/2 inches thick so I flipped daily for 12 days
Rinsed and did a fry test to check for saltiness and decided they were good to go. Let rest in the fridge over night to form a pellicle and then did 2 plain and rolled 2 in coarse black pepper.










Cold smoked for 4 hours and then flipped on the heat and cooked at 260 to an IT of 145, cooled and then sliced. Turned out great. I’ll definitely be doing more like this!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2018)

Did you use cure 1 ? Meat doesn't look cured , unless it's the picture .


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah I used cure #1. For some reason the pics don’t look as pink as the meat does in person. I think it’s cause I used the flash to  keep a shadow off of it.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok , good . Great way to use pork loin for sure .


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 8, 2018)

I think it looks lighter as there isn't much fat to contrast with.. my batch in pics looks uncured too!


----------



## Smkryng (Sep 8, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I think it looks lighter as there isn't much fat to contrast with.. my batch in pics looks uncured too!


I had to go double check to make sure. First batch jitters I guess lol. It’s definitely cured all the way through, but I did panic for a moment.


----------

